# Game 33: Nets @ Grizzlies--01.13.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 33
New Jersey Nets @ Memphis Grizzlies**
Friday January 13th, 2006
8:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 19-13


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Bobby Jackson*</td><td>*Eddie Jones*</td><td>*Lorenzen Wright*</td><td>*Shane Battier*</td><td>*Pau Gasol*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>10.6</td><td>13.1</td><td>5.5</td><td>12.6</td><td>19.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.4</td><td>5.8</td><td>5.0</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.5</td><td>1.9</td><td>.9</td><td>1.9</td><td>4.3</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Mike Miller*</td><td>*Antonio Burks*</td><td>*Dahntay Jones*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.9</td><td>2.9</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.9</td><td>.8</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.6</td><td>1.7</td><td>.6</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>25.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>18.5</td><td>3.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.7</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.1</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.1</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>.8</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Grizzlies*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 19.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 9.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.1</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire 4.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.09</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Eddie Jones 1.87</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.00</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 2.36</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Shane Battier 51.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 42.6%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Brian Cardinal 66.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 88.2%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Anthony Roberson 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>19-13</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>17-17</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>14-21</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>11-21</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>11-24</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>27-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>19-13</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>20-15</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>20-12</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>18-14</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>18-14</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>17-17</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>15-19</td><td>13</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
March 29th, @ NJ​


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

shud win if RJ plays


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

i believe in the nets..!!! GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> shud win if RJ plays


 any word on if he will play? I left him in there for now as wishful thinking/being lazy.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Good job on the game thread ToddMac! :clap: 

Lets hope the team will bounce back from the defeat to the Spurs. Hope that RJ is healthy as the team needs him a lot on both ends of the court. And lets hope that all the players play well and intelligently.

Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The big thing as always is controlling the perimeter. Jones, Miller, Battier and Jackson can all light it up from downtown if they get their looks.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i don't see us winnin this one unless we get to the line


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wats the griz's record?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> wats the griz's record?


22-11 at home they are 17-1


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

RJ better play in this one. Hes on my fantasy team.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

damn we gotta wait til friday


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

3 things game depend on:

1. If RJ plays
2. If VC gets 2 the line/can start making shots
3. If Kidd gets a lot of assists/ or if Nenad Krstic gets 15+ points


o yeah almost 4got when we lead after the third quarter we r 17-0
When we dont i guess that means we r 2-13 ouch


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We're gonna lose. Eddie Jones owns this team. He also owns VC. We need RJ back badly. If he plays, then we're gonna win only if RJ plays.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We're gonna lose. Eddie Jones owns this team. He also owns VC. We need RJ back badly. If he plays, then we're gonna win only if RJ plays.


i think we lose however i don't think rj is the biggest factor to the game even if he was there it is all about what vince does as vince scores our chances of winning increase


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I predict a win.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i think we lose however i don't think rj is the biggest factor to the game even if he was there it is all about what vince does as vince scores our chances of winning increase




RJ is the biggest factor. He lets VC be VC. You saw yesterday, VC got doubled for the first time in a while. They were hesitating to double VC before but since RJ went out, they can. But I doubt RJ plays, they don't wanna risk his back.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> 22-11 at home they are 17-1


Actually, we're 12-5 at home.

The Nets have been red-hot lately. I'm expecting a good game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the Gasol and Krstic matchup.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm praying we don't double team Gasol. I'd much rather have him beat us with his scoring than with his passing.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I keep checking to make sure today isn't the 13th.

I really wish this game was tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ghoti said:


> I keep checking to make sure today isn't the 13th.
> 
> I really wish this game was tonight.


Nope, it's tomorrow. Friday.

...the 13th. :uhoh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Just bumping this up, getting it on the first page for tonight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

UPDATE: RJ will not be activated for today's game **** $#*(#$!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> UPDATE: RJ will not be activated for today's game **** $#*(#$!!!


are you sure if so i am getin tired of him and his promises


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> are you sure if so i am getin tired of him and his promises


just heard it from the pregame show on yes network


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why does RJ always do this? He says he plays and he can't. Stop making promises.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Wuts the wurd on RJ?? Go Nets!! :rbanana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i am seriously gettin tired of rj


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> UPDATE: RJ will not be activated for today's game **** $#*(#$!!!


Oh boy... I seriously hope the other players step up. This is going to be a very tough game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** it man. RJ and Collins are the defensive anchors. We'll probably give up 50 3's to Miller and whoever the hell they got. I thought he'd play to.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

who's activated? LJ3 or Wright???


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im not upset with jefferson, but he should learn not to make promises over things he cannot control.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

No moderaters tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This forum is mine for the taking


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> No moderaters tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This forum is mine for the taking


??? there are currently 3 moderators active in the forum.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> ??? there are currently 3 moderators active in the forum.




Petey just informed me that there will be no moderators tonight. I get to be the substitute. ToddMac and Petey are leaving after the 1rst quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> im not upset with jefferson, but he should learn not to make promises over things he cannot control.


 I don't think its his fault. I think he'd play if it was up to him, but maybe the doctors told him he couldn't go.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Petey just informed me that there will be no moderators tonight. I get to be the substitute. ToddMac and Petey are leaving after the 1rst quarter.


I'll be posting after I eat (just ordered food)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I don't think its his fauly. I think he'd play if it was up to him, but maybe the doctors told him he couldn't go.


but after promising that he will go the guy has tl learn to shut his mouth


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I'll be posting after I eat (just ordered food)



No , go away Takeover. I'm the moderator for tonight. You can't stop me. :joke:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Petey just informed me that there will be no moderators tonight. I get to be the substitute. ToddMac and Petey are leaving after the 1rst quarter.


 I may be here until half time. I'm going out tonight, but not sure when I'm leaving.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I don't think its his fault. I think he'd play if it was up to him, but maybe the doctors told him he couldn't go.


DAMN those nets doctors, they may be right, but damn lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

must win the knicks are on the rise


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ, Mr. Average, Mr. Efficient, Mr. Untrustworthy!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ, Mr. Average, Mr. Efficient, Mr. *Untrustworthy*!


hell yeah


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I wanted to be the moderator today.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

whats the name of the radio station the nets games are broadcast on???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> I wanted to be the moderator today.



how were you going to do that if you can't edit other peoples posts?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> whats the name of the radio station the nets games are broadcast on???


 Check in the first post. I believe its on WBBR tonight (usually on WFAN)


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

jizzy said:


> I wanted to be the moderator today.












"Ha-Ha!"


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> how were you going to do that if you can't edit other peoples posts?





You can't tell me what to do, Toddmac. :biggrin:


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Who is this guy who's doing commentary? I know it's not Ian or Marv. His voice sound familiar.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> You can't tell me what to do, Toddmac. :biggrin:


 haha, I didn't tell you to do anything, I was just wondering


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AND1NBA said:


> Who is this guy who's doing commentary? I know it's not Ian or Marv. His voice sound familiar.


 John Sterling (I think John is his first name...)


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Who was it that said the hometeams commentators always do commentary for NBA League Pass?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Screw whoevers doing the commentary. He's a Yankee fan


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> John Sterling (I think John is his first name...)


the pre/postgame guy is different too wonder what happened


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

man...Fratello's hair looks so...fake?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kamaze said:


> the pre/postgame guy is different too wonder what happened


 Who knows. Maybe just giving people a night off or soemthing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND1NBA said:


> Who is this guy who's doing commentary? I know it's not Ian or Marv. His voice sound familiar.


Yankee Radio man, you'll love him.

Jackson's jumper no good, rebound by Krstic.

Carter misses, Battier with the board.

Jackson is a top flight PG in the NBA?

Sterling's words... LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man i believe the game has started and adverts are still going


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pau misses, Jackson misses...rebound by nenad.
Vince misses a three, rebound Jackson...

Pau misses, rebound Kidd.
Nenad misses, rebound Jackson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gasol misses, Kidd board.

Nets miss on the other end.

Jones misses the 3.

Collins to Kidd.

Vaughn in the lane and hits.

Nets 2-0.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jones misses a 3, rebound Collins.

Jacque lays one in. Nets 2-0.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson hits a long 2. All tied up 2-2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson hits a jumper now.

2-2.

Kidd misses off the pick, but Collins board.

Carter to Vaughn, misses, Jackson board.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Go away Toddmac. I'll take over the commentary from now on. You're not needed tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd misses, rebound Collins. Vaughn misses, rebound Bobby Jackson.

Wright hits at the other end. Grizzlies up 4-2.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wtf was that?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lorenzo Wright hits.

Wow, we have a Jackson and Wright, they have a Jackson and Wright.

Offensive foul by Jason Collins on a pick.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy crap, Did you see that dunk by Igoudala?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

they need to go to Kristic in the post


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jones to Wright to Battier, nice unselfish play.

Wow, Sterling is better than Mark Jackson.

Carter misses the baseline jumper.

Collins takes the board, and turns it over.

6-2, Grizzles.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets are in trouble


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul on Collins, Grizzlies get the ball back.

Battier lays it in. 6-2 Grizzlies.

Vince misses, the ball gets batted around, Memphis gets it.

Kidd with the steal...Vaugh called for the travel.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

thats where we miss rj!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with a steal, Battier cuts in... Vaughn walks.

Where we miss RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LW on the drive, Krstic tries to tie him up, foul on Krstic, LW shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd with a steal, Battier cuts in... Vaughn walks.
> 
> Where we miss RJ.
> 
> -Petey


exactly.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright fouled by Nenad. Goes to the line...hits both. 8-2 Grizzlies.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with the dunk! 8-4 Grizzlies.

Eddie Jones turns it over, Nets ball.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is the game over already?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****ing kidd, turnover


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Eddie Jones pass goes out of bounds.

Nets bring the ball down, Kidd's pass is deflected, and last touched by JK.

8-4, Grizzles.

Another turnover, Gasol's pass...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd turns it over, back to the Grizzlies.
Pau throws it away, back to the Nets.

Kidd hits a three! 8-7 Grizzlies


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Kidd, Kidd for 3!

Nets down 1.

Without RJ, need those big buckets...

LW grabs the board off Jackson's long miss, and pushed by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

are you kidding me???????????????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Second foul called on Nenad (a very bad call), Cliff in for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson in now, as Krstic has 2 fouls.

His shot knocked out of bounds.

Jackson misses about, Kidd board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jackson misses, rebound Kidd.

Kidd misses, taps it out to cliff...Vaughn turns it over.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Bill Walton is the biggest retard ever. He just said that the jumpball before the game is the best thing to happen top the NBA and might be the best thing in the NBA. lol, I love Bill


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get vaughn out of there!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Nets with a chance to take the lead miss...

Jackson brings the ball down with a 1 point lead.

Battier out of the corner, and hits.

Nets down 3 now.

Carter played him well, big shot by Battier.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Battier hits, 10-7 Grizzlies.

Vince hits and gets fouled!. Going to the line after a time out.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> get vaughn out of there!!!


please get him out


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

"Shoot my dog, I'll shoot your cat."

I have yet to hear this saying outside the realm of basketball.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter of the Vaughn hand off, takes in it, fouled by Battier... HITS, and he's going to the line after the TV TO.

RJ's spoiled us. Gotten used to the Nets offensive unit...

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boston plays no defense whatsoever


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone hear about jamison and haywood coming off the bench


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vince hits the FT, to complete the 3 point play. Tied up 10-10.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter ties the game at the line.

Great ball movement by the Grizzles, Jones misses the 3, board by Robinson.

Carter now has Jones on him, and he draws the foul on him...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Eddie jones misses a three, rebound Cliffy.

Vince draws the foul on Jones.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Nets are starvin' for dinner.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd takes the inbound pass, Murray in for Vaughn...

Robinson's shot is in and out.

Gasol drives and fouled by Robinson.

Gasol is a freak.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man why is carter not takin shots


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Murray in for Vaughn.

Cliffs shot goes in and out, rebound Memphis...

Pau draws a foul on cliffy, his first. Misses the first, hits the second.. 11-10 Memphis.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I gotta run now, keep up the work with the game thead guys. I'll get the thread for tomorrows game up tonight when I get home.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I gotta run now, keep up the work with the game thead guys. I'll get the thread for tomorrows game up tonight when I get home.


Thanks ToddMac!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, and it's good.

Nets up 1.

Gasol hands it off to Jackson and good.

Nets down 1.

Kinda low scoring... 12-13, Grizzles, 3:13 to play.

Kidd BRICKS a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why so many jumpers


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd to Carter, and it's good.
> 
> Nets up 1.
> 
> ...



Only Petey has to go and then I'm the moderator. :angel:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Warrick on the court.

He'd be usefull now huh?

Carter misses, board by Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why doesn't frank tell his players what to do


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow that was the worst call ive seen in a while.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

keep the ball out of vaughn hand


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> wow that was the worst call ive seen in a while.




lol, MJM keeps blaming the refs. Nothing new there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Brooks in, Miller misses the 3, Gasol w/ the board.

Battier misses the hook, Carter board.

To Vaughn, misses the jumper.

Grizzles misses, Vaughn to Carter... misses the layup.

Gasol in the post.

Padgett on him...

To Brooks, misses.

Murray with the board.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Both teams shooting in the 30s' thats awful


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh... damn.

Carter misses, Padgett with the board. And steps out of bounds.

Still 13-12.

Miller steps into a jumper, and hits.

15-12.

Jeez, 45 seconds in the 1st left.

Vaughn fouled... hits and going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Sub in Wright baby! C'mon!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Where is that agreesive vince now all these jumpers not gettin to the hole


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Freedom, Croation Sensation!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BTW... anyone notice Vaughn is on the floor as a new dad?

Btw, banned his head.

Hits, tied at 15-15.

Ugly quarter.

Hey... Zoran in.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

maybe zoran comin in for vince will open vince eyes up


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you think Wright will actually play? usually they just activate Linton Johnson but today they activated Wright. I have a feeling you'll see Wright.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah! go Zoran!!! :clap:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the refs are horrible, again!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zoran sighting


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

A high scoring-energized first quarter!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

vince really needs to be traded, he's only good against bad teams, he is horrible against west team just a huge piece of crap


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gasol is fouled before the shot, but finishes.

Gasol has gotten MUCH bigger. Hits the 1st... and that's only his 2nd point of the game.

Misses his 3rd.

16-15, Grizzles.

Nets hold for the final shot.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett his the 3.

4 to play. Burkes?

Drives and hits...

18-18 at the end of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Horrible Horrible Defense On The Last Possession!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Good to see Zoran again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

wonka137 said:


> vince really needs to be traded, he's only good against bad teams, he is horrible against west team just a huge piece of crap


Wow... though someone said the same about Kidd last game.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

the most important thing is thatzoron played


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> vince really needs to be traded, he's only good against bad teams, he is horrible against west team just a huge piece of crap


That's a joke right?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What an ugly quarter for both teams as far as shooting goes.

Gotta love Mark Jackson: Abraham Lincoln + Paul Bunyan = Pau Gasol :rofl:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This team is harder then Michael Jackson at a Day Care center.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Willy Wonka doesnt like the Nets he is jealous


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yes lets trade VC!! i cant wait till he drops 40 on our way to the victory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tied at 18, as the Nets can convert.

Nets called on a Defensive 3.

Miller misses the T...

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

every single game there is at least one defensive 3 second violation.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Soo back to the game. I don't have it on at the moment (gf present, compromise and so on.) Aside from the low scoring, is anyone looking particularly good so far?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This team is harder then Michael Jackson at a Day Care center.


lol thats really ****ed up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets turn it over, Jones misses.

Ugly game, same score.

Sterling can't pronounces Zoran's name.

Z misses.

Jones converts.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

first team to 80 wins!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

To those watching the game, who's on the floor for us guys?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god, just activate rj, he'd probably play better hurt than everyone else.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

All of that bench time has made Zoran a little rusty....go figure the night Wright gets activated they play Zoran...I don't know who I want to get the minutes, Zoran or Wright...hopefully both play!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when is someone goin to start makin shots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is back in.

Warrick goes to the hoop... and he's fouled.

Warrick from the line pushes it to 4 up.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

justasking? said:


> To those watching the game, who's on the floor for us guys?


Collins
Murray
Padgett
Kidd
VC


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah crap.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Hakim Warrick, finally getting some PT.

Gotta wonder if he'd be doing better than Wright if he was a Net.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is doubled... kicks to Collins, to Murray for the 3.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> yes lets trade VC!! i cant wait till he drops 40 on our way to the victory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 hell yea


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> Collins
> Murray
> Padgett
> Kidd
> VC


Thanks a lot. :cheers:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> why so many jumpers


Because Memphis shuts down the paint about as well as any team in the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sloppy sloppy sloppy game, why do the grizzlies have to grind games out like this


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Wright in! Oh sorry it was L.Wright :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller responds and pushes it to 4 up, Kidd misses a 3.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

guys don't forget that the griz are ranked as the best defensive tema in the league!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller misses the jumper, and Eddie Jones with the ball, no over the back call...

Warrick? Misses... Nets call TO.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mike Miller is one guy the nets dont want getting hot


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hakim Warrick would be great as a Net. People complain he has no jumper, RJ had no jumper when he came in the league. Warrick has great post moves and dunks like a mother****er. He runs the break amazingly and defends great. I wanted Warrick badly.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince nonexistent on offense i know that you guys know that vince knows how to split a double team


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Because Memphis shuts down the paint about as well as any team in the league.


 true... they are ranked #1 in D (again)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Once again the opponent havin a nice day at the line 9 free throw attempts to our 2


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

imagine if that went in!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets shot... miss, ball off a Grizzle as Miller falls on his face.

Carter drives, tosses it up, and gets the 2 shot foul.

Pretty... sorta... well in this game... yes.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> true... they are ranked #1 in D (again)


 the game threads should be auto refresh (option) and they should have a score board on top. That would revolutionize bbb.net and bring soo many more people from other basketball forums here!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

about time somoeone drove


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter pushes his total to 7.

Grizzles with a 2 point lead.

Wright misses, Grizzles misses tip, Kidd board.

Nets turn it over... then off the Grizzles.

UGLY.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets shot... miss, ball off a Grizzle as Miller falls on his face.
> 
> Carter drives, tosses it up, and gets the 2 shot foul.
> 
> ...


 petey do you always type

-petey?

or does ur thing automatacally do that?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter attack the hole!!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> the game threads should be auto refresh (option) and they should have a score board on top. That would revolutionize bbb.net and bring soo many more people from other basketball forums here!


The auto refresh would not work IMO. People would be reading posts and then it refreshes all of a sudden. Even with the option it would be annoying.

However, the scoreboard is a great idea.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> petey do you always type
> 
> -petey?
> 
> or does ur thing automatacally do that?


he types -petey because he is a robot


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> petey do you always type
> 
> -petey?
> 
> or does ur thing automatacally do that?




lol, That's what In always wonder.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we are also playing tough defense


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

rj really disappointed me today, he just made this promise that hurts incredibly right now that he did not fufill it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, Carter misses the shot... in and out.

Battier long (3)... over Padgett as the shot clock goes off.

28-23, Grizzles.

Padgett has the ball knocked out of bounds from him and TO.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Grizz are pulling away dammit


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> lol, That's what In always wonder.


 lol man if i had to type that every post i wouldn't cuz i'm lazy lol

-Lord-SMX

and the 2 hyphen thing don't work well for my thing.... lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i don't understand what does frank tell vince in the huddles shoot jumpers all day 1-7 outside the paint the nets would be better with a older coach frank is to friendly he doesn't yell at his players like the best coaches do


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"rj really disappointed me today, he just made this promise that hurts incredibly right now that he did not fufill it." are you ****ing kidding me? if your gonna ***** about somthing ***** about carter being an over rated piece of **** that is only good against bad teams, not about RJ being hurt


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits a bucket.

Nets down 3.

Miller drains a long 3 off Gasol's kick out.

Nets down 6.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Grizz are pulling away dammit


 5pts? that really isnt' pullling away


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> lol man if i had to type that every post i wouldn't cuz i'm lazy lol
> 
> -Lord-SMX
> 
> and the 2 hyphen thing don't work well for my thing.... lol




lol, That would give me a headche writing it over and over again. Eventually I'd forget about it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter has 11.

WHAT A DRIVE, and a pretty flush.

Kidd with the board to Vaughn, Vaughn can't finish, I say we miss RJ?

Padgett w/ the board, Vaughn is hit on the drive.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> 5pts? that really isnt' pullling away




5 points in this game is 10 points in a regular game.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

GET JEFFERSON OUT THERE, ARE YOU ****ing kidding me??????


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vaughn sucks


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter hits a bucket.
> 
> Nets down 3.
> 
> ...


 now 6 pts is pulling away!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ofencive foul on Vince Carter

27-31 - MEM


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Techional foul on Carter 
Jackson hits the 'T'

27-32 - MEM


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Refs Are ****ing Morons


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Wow, what a fake by Kidd, fouled by Miller and hits!

-Petey


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice play by Kidd. The foul and 1


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why stop and take a jumper


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd hits and gets fouled
Kidd to the line for 1..
He misses

29-32 - MEM


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> lol, That would give me a headche writing it over and over again. Eventually I'd forget about it.


yea

-Lord-SMX

lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why stop and take a jumper
get vince out of there and discipline him during halftime


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

what was the tech for?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Refs Are ****ing This Game Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Collins with his 2nd foul


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter has 11.
> 
> WHAT A DRIVE, and a pretty flush.
> 
> ...


did vaughn get to the line?

~Lord-SMX 

that just looks fruty


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Pau Gosole for 2

29-34 - MEM


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Kidd our PF? 5 pts 5 rebs 1 ast...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bobby Jackson for 3

29-37 - MEM


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how is vince missin these layups
i haven't felt like this in a long time but i can actually say right here in the second quarter the nets will lose this one


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

#1NETSfan said:


> Collins with his 2nd foul


 dosn't the t count as a foul?

/Lord-SMX

not bad


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

where are our foouuuuuuuuuuuul caallllllllllllllllllllllllls **** you refs


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Nets losing it....cannot make the easy shots and now down to 10.

7-0 Memphis run


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

WE are gonna win


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

games done thanks vince your only helping your chances of getting traded


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Lord-SMX said:


> dosn't the t count as a foul?
> 
> /Lord-SMX
> 
> not bad


Nope. Collins has one T 
2 personal fouls


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

vince needs to keep on getting into the paint. Just keep forcing it till the refs start calling fouls. Then we can put the griz's bigs on the bench w/ foul trouble. Then we can start giving it to krstic and use the krstic+vc combo


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> games done thanks vince your only helping your chances of getting traded


dude who are you vince isnt gettin traded you are doing nothing but baitin


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> games done thanks vince your only helping your chances of getting traded


shUT THE **** UP!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

last time i check we were 8 points down with less than 2 min to the raptors moron!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well we lost. 19-14. That sucks. We're gonna lose in Dallas to, we havn't beat them in years. Why not just activate RJ? If AI can play with a broken hand and Kobe and Tmac can play with back pains, why can't RJ? That's just ****ed up


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Padgett cant get a lick


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

I never realized how stupid Twin is and Krstic has the softess hand in the league. WHY DOES HE ALWAYS GET STRIPED IN THE POST?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Can i get a finish


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> why stop and take a jumper
> get vince out of there and discipline him during halftime


relax, nets playing the best defense in the nba at home, and VC is guarded by eddie jones whos probably the 3rd best perimeter defender all-time. vince, like everyone else, doesnt play well against him.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> games done thanks vince your only helping your chances of getting traded


Do yourself and us a favor and leave this topic...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

padgett sucks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ive Turned Off The Game, krsitic misse the layup


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> WE are gonna win




Shut up!!!!


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Nets are stinking up now...not good.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

dammit we need RJ


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

OMG Miller is just killing us!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow, rj this is pretty much all to blame on you


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is sad, really sad


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Man i am startin to think everyone was right about us we aren't that good


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Memphis owns the Nets. welcome to the machine.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

most the pathetic thing i have ever seen.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

how can you not blame the last two games on anyone besides carter? I wish he would have the same injury problems he had a toronto than we would have a chance of winning once in awhile


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

I am closing the game channel. I have never felt this helpless so long.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Note to Kidd:

YOUR COLD, DON'T SHOOT THE BALL!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

missed layups put backs dunks, no defense


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

The Nets CANNOT buy a shot. Blame Carter if you want to pick a scapegoat, but NO ONE is hitting a basket.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

#1NETSfan said:


> The Nets CANNOT buy a shot. Blame Carter if you want to pick a scapegoat, but NO ONE is hitting a basket.


Yup. Pretty sad. Everyone just didn't show up tonight. I hope they come back in the 2nd half.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah we started anoother streak alright


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god, that was painful


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

What are the Net's all time season low for point in a quarter, 12?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

back to that perimeter D of november


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, Hboy. Do you blame me for picking Memphis to win now> Where's that "Nets win impressivley" you told me yesterday


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jizzy is bad


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

i ****ing hate mike miller


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL This is hilarious!!! This is how we looked in the begining of the season. I wish I can be in the lockerroom right now tearing them a new one.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

wonka you are the morons of morons!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Hey, Hboy. Do you blame me for picking Memphis to win now> Where's that "Nets win impressivley" you told me yesterday


You got me on that one, you have the stage right now


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Lets go NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Jizzy is gay




Ah hush. You're the reason we lost this game. Jynx. you jynxed the Nets against the Hawks to.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

That was the worst quarter in Nets history.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jizzy doesnt even care about the nets what is he doing here


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Jizzy doesnt even care about the nets what is he doing here



lol, Your killing me bro. You should be banned. You're the jynx. You almost made us lose to the Hawks. Go back to being a Knick fan if you care about this team.


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

FRANK the DUMA$$ NEEDS TO GET ANTOINE WRIGHT IN THE GAME................... HE CAN SHOOT THE BALL AS GOOD AS RJ CANT HE?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This just clearly shows that the nets arent ready for the big time.


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> What are the Net's all time season low for point in a quarter, 12?


well...Nets scored 10 points in the 4th versus Memphis. 

Blowout


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

jizzy said:


> lol, Your killing me bro. You should be banned. You're the jynx. You almost made us lose to the Hawks. Go back to being a Knick fan if you care about this team.



Yeah especially since i talk bad about the nets
i bet u have never been to a nets game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

14 free throw attempts for them
6 for the nets
padgett 1-5 on 3's
vince 4-14 1-7 on jumpers 3-7 in the paint 
kidd 2-7 from the floor
vaughn 2-5
I am blaming frank he doesnt get into his players he is to young coaches like pop,phil,sloan arent afraid to yell at there players and make them do what he says. look at vince fga's wtf. talk about not bein prepared rj has been out for 5 days now and you tell me you haven't made new schemes for these guys i don't care if this is the best defense you come prepared


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Well crunch time coming up, either the Nets go on a huge 3rd q run, or Memphis puts us away for good by the fourth. Probably then Frank will play all the bench.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Yeah especially since i talk bad about the nets
> i bet u have never given RJ a hand shake like i have




deleted  Groupie love, Know what I'm talking bout'


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

i think a lot of u were underrating memphis and overrating the nets a bit. memphis is the best defensive team in the league. their record is very impressive.. better then ours, with a tougher schedule and with more injury issues. the nets and memphis are pretty equally matched. they are both in the 2nd tier of best teams in the league. we definitly arent good enough to expect a win against them when one of our star players is out.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

jizzy said:


> deleted. Groupie love, Know what I'm talking bout'


U dont care for the nets do u??


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> deleted. Groupie love, Know what I'm talking bout'


how are you still allowed here?


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Down 18 at half time. The only way we're going to come back from this hole we dug our selfs is play lock down perimeter D and *ATTACK THE F'N BASKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Kidd and Carter have WAY too much talent and ability to break people down with the dribble to get to the basket and they're not using it.


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

AND1NBA said:


> Down 18 at half time. The only way we're going to come back from this hole we dug our selfs is play lock down perimeter D and *ATTACK THE F'N BASKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Kidd and Carter have WAY too much talent and ability to break people down with the dribble to get to the basket and they're not using it.


To add: NOT make any STUPID passes


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> U dont care for the nets do u??




How are you gonna tell me if I care about the Nets. You just need to back to your mom


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

What do people think of the YES broadcasting? I'm muting the TV


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Let's get back to the game, instead of attacking each other's level of Nets appreciation, shall we?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

#1NETSfan said:


> What do people think of the YES broadcasting? I'm muting the TV


I usually do.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

dunbladekilla said:


> i think a lot of u were underrating memphis and overrating the nets a bit. memphis is the best defensive team in the league. their record is very impressive.. better then ours, with a tougher schedule and with more injury issues. the nets and memphis are pretty equally matched. they are both in the 2nd tier of best teams in the league. we definitly arent good enough to expect a win against them when one of our star players is out.


You haven't been watching the game have you? The Nets are missing VERY WIDE open 5-15ft shots and not to mention the like 5 easy lay-ups Carter missed.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> LOL This is hilarious!!! This is how we looked in the begining of the season. I wish I can be in the lockerroom right now tearing them a new one.


you are not the only one


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jizzy is a memphis and knicks fan


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> I usually do.


 :laugh: Sterling and Jackson...ugh!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jizzy is a Jynx every time he talks bad about the nets they start to do bad


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

#1NETSfan said:


> :laugh: Sterling and Jackson...ugh!


Not the best duo ever...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Jizzy is a memphis and knicks fan




You're pathetic. You're still a new cat to this board though. I ain't gonna murde you even though you did jynx this team. Do you even care about winning? If you do, then don't post here jynx.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Jizzy is a Jynx every time he talks bad about the nets they start to do bad



Are you that stupid? They are doing bad, I don't make excuses like you do. You have a excuse for your life.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You're pathetic. You're still a new cat to this board though. I ain't gonna murde you even though you did jynx this team. Do you even care about winning? If you do, then don't post here jynx.


I joined this board in August 2005 just like u smart ***


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

POSITIVES: they didnt blame us for playing poorly on ESPN, Smith said its very tough without RJ against a Western Elite team.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

dunbladekilla said:


> i think a lot of u were underrating memphis and overrating the nets a bit. memphis is the best defensive team in the league. their record is very impressive.. better then ours, with a tougher schedule and with more injury issues. the nets and memphis are pretty equally matched. they are both in the 2nd tier of best teams in the league. we definitly arent good enough to expect a win against them when one of our star players is out.


What if RJ's out, it's not like the Net's aren't getting themselves chances. We just keep missing the big shots. 13 turnovers and 28.6%FG will not do the job. We're so far limiting the damage in the paint, but getting blown away by their periimeter shooters. It's not like we haven't had our chances to return the 3's but can't buy a bucket. The game has no rhythm, sporadic defence for the Nets. If you look at all the Net's games, we're always doubling in the paint and then the ball is kicked out for an open 3. We're giving up way too much position for their bigs, and this offensive strategy has become a norm when playing the Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

In perspective, does anyone really suppose that the Nets will shoot sub 30% from the field for the entire game? Or that the Grizzlies will continue to hit 3s at 54%? The game isn't over, and the Grizzlies, as solid as they are, aren't the Spurs. If the Nets can reach the same level of intensity that they had a few days ago, that'll be a major difference.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

WIth RJ we would be winning just like in the spurs game


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> POSITIVES: they didnt blame us for playing poorly on ESPN, Smith said its very tough without RJ against a Western Elite team.


Of course they won't. They expect us to lose because RJ is out. However, we EXPECT for this team to play with a little more EFFORT and make a shot or two with some clean passing


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> WIth RJ we would be winning just like in the spurs game



Shut the hell up, you don't care if RJ breaks his arm. That's why you're name say NYC in it. Knick fan, go give Starbury some groupie love.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Without RJ we've completely lost our fastbreak game.


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

ANOTHER T....this time on Frank


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

#1NETSfan said:


> Of course they won't. They expect us to lose because RJ is out. However, we EXPECT for this team to play with a little more EFFORT and make a shot or two with some clean passing


you forget that RJ is the one who is supposed to get everyone going with his effort and his ridiculously high energy.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Shut the hell up, you don't care if RJ breaks his arm. That's why you're name say NYC in it. Knick fan, go give Starbury some groupie love.


 harsh man


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come out of halftime shootin jumpers


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Jump shot after jump shot. We're not going to get back in this game shooting blanks!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

#1NETSfan said:


> Of course they won't. They expect us to lose because RJ is out. However, we EXPECT for this team to play with a little more EFFORT and make a shot or two with some clean passing


or someone could actually give some props to the best defensive tema in the league!!! The griz are the reason why we can't make a shot or get clean passes!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

No one's driving..  Terrible.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Welp, it's still early but assuming we don't come back at least Wright should get a ton of minutes...but I'm hoping we can come back.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how much you guys think we will lose by


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> or someone could actually give some props to the best defensive tema in the league!!! The griz are the reason why we can't make a shot or get clean passes!


The Grizzlies defense is definitely playing well and making it tough. On the Nets' part, they don't look like they have the same desire as against the Spurs... yet


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> or someone could actually give some props to the best defensive tema in the league!!! The griz are the reason why we can't make a shot or get clean passes!


no the reason we can't do anything is because we arent trying


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Memphis 21-0 run LOL


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> you forget that RJ is the one who is supposed to get everyone going with his effort and his ridiculously high energy.


I'm not forgetting anything. They just cannot play like the game is already over. They are losing this game all over the place. Their temper, game, shooting, everything.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Jump shot after jump shot. We're not going to get back in this game shooting blanks!


the effort is there, but we cant our fast break going and missing a ridiculous amount of easy layups, putbacks, and dunks (thats right, im talking to you nenad). i dont see how we can continue to miss these easy buckets the ENTIRE game, it'll pickup in the third.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is vaughn in the game


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

score plz?


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Lord-SMX said:


> or someone could actually give some props to the best defensive tema in the league!!! The griz are the reason why we can't make a shot or get clean passes!


Wide open shots Lord? C'mon. I'll give them some credit, but there's too many missed wide open shots to say it's all the Griz D.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't think VC is MVP candidte anymore.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

53-30, Grizzlies

Nenad picks up his _5th _ foul. Ouch.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


>


I feel your pain.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

53-35


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


>


THERE IT IS, that sums up the game perfectly. You know every team lays an egg, 30 percent shooting doesnt last.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

is jizzy a girl or a boy


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> is jizzy a girl or a boy




Ask your mom. She would know.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

ANother 3 by the Grizz. PLAY PERIMETER D!!!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

It's just one of those nights where you can't make a shot. It happens.


----------



## vckyron (Aug 22, 2005)

mike miller you little *****


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

58-39


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

in response to a few peoples posts.. no, im not watching the game. i was making some assumtions. and we all know what happens when u ***-u-me. im glad im not missing much cause i freaked out when i found out i couldnt watch the game (my friend who has NBA Package is working tonight).


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3
42-59 - MEM


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

A lot of people supposed to be down, most be clowns. Who think I'm trying to be a Pistons fan to get close to the crown. But everybody got there hand in the pot, so either you cut em's off or hand em' a manot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nets FG% creeeeeeeping above .300


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

jizzy said:


> A lot of people supposed to be down, most be clowns. Who think I'm trying to be a Pistons fan to get close to the crown. But everybody got there hand in the pot, so either you cut em's off or hand em' a manot.


was that suppose to be a poem or something


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dang, Nets gotta stop scoring, only 6 points away from the record books.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Open shot after open shot...all misses. I hope they doen't shoot like this tomorrow or else it's going to be a really short game. I predict Stackhouse and Terry to have a HUGE game if the Nets have this much trouble with Miller and Jackson.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd rather they start scoring - and in bunches


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> was that suppose to be a poem or something




I read it to your family last night in *New york*. They loved it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Tell me why the hell are we losin by so much. Vince has definitely lost his shooting touch. So as i am sitting here watching the nets get torn up by the grizz clearly the nets didn't come to handle the grizz


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

has frank given up


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

63-43. Vaughn in for Kidd


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Jizzy are u a good looking person


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow we have 43 points.. this is ridiculous


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Jizzy are u a good looking person




Hells yeah. I'm a metrosexual meaning I take care of myself. Why would _you_ wanna know? :angel:


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

OMG, Frank's given up. Planninic in for Carter, Vaughn in for Kidd. ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Kidd was the only one who showed up today. RJ is a *****. I've lost all repect for him. He keeps telling us he's good to go and then he sits out. He's suppose to be the Nets iron man and he's missing more game than a known injury prone player in Carter.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i cant believe wat im watching


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Planinic missing that open layup tells the game right there.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I just lost all repect for this team and organization.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess Frank has no faith in this team to come back if he's taking our 2 best players out.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is by far the ugliest game I've ever witnessed in my entire life. Nets can only score one point this quarter and they'll at least accomplish something with this game.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

It's not like the Memphis is lighting it up either. They're shooting 40%. Creeping down to 39%.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

O well, look ahead to Dallas.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> I guess Frank has no faith in this team to come back if he's taking our 2 best players out.


ya he alawys does that..

this team is capable and it is possible to come back from a 19 point deficit heading into the 4th quarter. phoenix has had a miraculous comeback this year from a similar deficit, but i highly doubt frank will even try.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

jason showed up 2 for 7 1 assist what game r u watching?????


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone here think Frank will bring back the starters in the 4th?


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Chaser 55 said:


> O well, look ahead to Dallas.


 Who we haven't beaten in the Kidd era. The odds are REALLY stacked against us in that game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

antoine WRIGHT IN THE GAME....oh MY GOD


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

k sorry 3 assists!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> jason showed up 2 for 7 1 assist what game r u watching?????


Probably pulling in 11 rebounds


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

OH MY GOD...Antoine Wright is in the game!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Lets see what Zoran and Wright can do!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> OH MY GOD...Antoine Wright is in the game!


thats weird i said the exactly hte same thing but backwards.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

squaleca said:


> jason showed up 2 for 7 1 assist what game r u watching?????


He has 3 dimes.....10 points.......11 boards......2 steals........and 1 block. Thats more than anyone provided on the team today.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> O well, look ahead to Dallas.


we definitely don't have a chance against them


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Watching Wright is what's important now.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Wright with the smooth spin and lay up baseline. Silky!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

memphis shows no mercy...gasol, jackson, battier in the game...

and i bet you frank won't even try to make a comeback because he is lawrence frank.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

A. Wright for 2

50-67 - MEM


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2

52-67 - MEM


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

67-52 Memphis


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Down to a 15 point lead.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

WOW

Lead is only 15...OH MY GOD


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wright with the sweet spin and layup... j-mac wit the floater


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, Like we're gonna win.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Grizzlies FG% down to .397
Nets FG% up to .333
+9 Rebound advantage Grizzlies
Nets have three more TOs


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Who here thinks Frank should be fired? I mean it seems his strategy relies solely on the production output of our big 3. Good coaches find a way to utilize all their players' talents rather than be dependant on them. And I guess now that we're amidst a 3 game losing streak, Thorn's gotta be making a deal by the end of this month. If we wait to long we're ****ed!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> lol, Like we're gonna win.


well memphis is worried enough to bring in gasol and battier and to call a timeout :angel:


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Wright with the defensive pressure on Battier causing him to travel! Man this guy needs more time...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> well memphis is worried enough to bring in gasol and battier and to call a timeout :angel:



That's worse


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

antoine wright is g-r-e-a-t


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd and VC back? Or has Frank totally given up?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if we get it to 10 in the next 3 min then maybe vc and kidd will have to come back...


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Lead down to 13 after Jackson's inside bucket.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Frank better bring Kidd and VC back. Get them the ball and draw the double team in the paint and kick it out to Wright. I've heard he has a pretty sweet looking shot.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

zoran you idiot!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

We give it right back with an uncontested Memphis layup


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, amazing. But we're not gonna win.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

eddie jones comes in...memphis geuinely worried, but frank doesn't want to attempt to come back.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson hits and gets fouled
Jackson to the line for 1...
Marc misses it

56-71 - MEM


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Marc Jackson with the bucket and the foul...Lead still at 15 with Jackson at the line.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Who we haven't beaten in the Kidd era. The odds are REALLY stacked against us in that game.


 All the more reason to look ahead and prepare for them.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

15 point lead still...


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

This Needs To Be The Lineup Right Now.

Mcinnins
Carter
Wright
Jackson
Padgett


Get Zorans Clown *** Outta Here!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man we cant rebound.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> man we cant rebound.


 no ****


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if we get the next 2 baskets kidd and VC coming back in for one final push!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

timeout...please frank bring in vc and kidd?...one last chance here? a couple shots and this could be a single-digit lead...and if we do what we did in the last few minutes against the spurs....(memphis shooting .583 free throws right now), we could have a small but legitimate chance....


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

JIzzy


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn Shame 6'9 Marc Jackson Defends Gasol Better Than 7'1 Krstic.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, where's Petey's PORN SEARCH


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm nice. Drug tested 3 times failed it twice.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

n-e-t-s NETS NETS NETS


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Honestly, I think Mark Jackson is way better than Krstic.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SUPERB said:


> Damn Shame 6'9 Marc Jackson Defends Gasol Better Than 7'1 Krstic.


Krstic is 7'0 and wasnt guarding Gasol, Collins was defending him


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Hey, where's Petey's PORN SEARCH


 THAT'S IT. THAT"S THE PROBLEM.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Hey, where's Petey's PORN SEARCH


not avalibale tonight


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Honestly, I think Mark Jackson is way better than Krstic.



He's a better defender.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey just got home??? what going on?? we losin by quite a bit...


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

(While Jackson's at the foul line) "Well Jackson makes....[long pause] one of two he's got 5....uh uh, he made...uh oh I was looking away, he made both thank you, I was looking away" -- Sterling

What an embarrassment to our Nets telecast


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

SUPERB said:


> Damn Shame 6'9 Marc Jackson Defends Gasol Better Than 7'1 Krstic.


mjax is way better than kristic in terms of consistency last year he averaged 12 points 5 boards why did the nets trade for him if they aren't gonna use him


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank how do u play garbage time when your openents have the starters still in the game???????


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> (While Jackson's at the foul line) "Well Jackson makes....[long pause] one of two he's got 5....uh uh, he made...uh oh I was looking away, he made both thank you, I was looking away" -- Sterling
> 
> What an embarrassment to our Nets telecast


 He should stick to baseball.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG is it just me or do i see wright in the good.... o.0


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

squaleca said:


> frank how do u play garbage time when your openents have the starters still in the game???????


 Starters weren't doing any better.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> (While Jackson's at the foul line) "Well Jackson makes....[long pause] one of two he's got 5....uh uh, he made...uh oh I was looking away, he made both thank you, I was looking away" -- Sterling
> 
> What an embarrassment to our Nets telecast





lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Honestly, I think Mark Jackson is way better than Krstic.


honestly so do i


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Seems like forever since someone posted a play. What the **** is going on? What's the score, and how much time is left?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Honestly, I think Mark Jackson is way better than Krstic.


so i take i take you haven't checked pm's 
please help me get ppstream


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

vince and kidd probably didnt wanna play, I mean its clear they dont care about winning they just sit behind the 3 point line all day and dont play defense


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Krstic is 7'0 and wasnt guarding Gasol, Collins was defending him



I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO CORRECT ME.

THATS EVEN WORSE THEN. THAT MEANS HE WAS DEFENDING THE OFFENSIVE JUGGERNAUT LORENZEN WRIGHT?!! HAHAHA! DUDE GOT 4 FOULS GUARDING A NOBODY. I BET WRIGHT HAS BETTER NUMBERS THAN HIM TOO.

GET THIS CLOWN OFF MY TEAM PLEASE!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

3 mins left loosing by 16


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i hope Dumpy can find a way to see out "Open Shot" shooting %


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i hope Dumpy can find a way to see out "Open Shot" shooting %


 He will. Don't worry. lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson to the line for 2...
Jackson hits both


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Now Dont Get Me Wrong Marc Jackson Is Horrible Too.

He Falls Down At Least 2 Times A Game While Making A Shot Or Rebounding. That Really Kills Me.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

time to put on carter??


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Maybe We Should Have Got Warrick??

He Cant Shoot Though. Vicious Dunk Attempt Over Jackson.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Jesus every since Marc came into the game with some of the other bench guys he's become a volume post shooter lol...everytime he touches it it's going up. I was hoping Wright would get some more shot attempts.

Do you guys think whether RJ plays the next game or not Wright will get some minutes in the next game? I think Zoran further played himself deep into the Frank doghouse.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SUPERB said:


> I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO CORRECT ME.
> 
> THATS EVEN WORSE THEN. THAT MEANS HE WAS DEFENDING THE OFFENSIVE JUGGERNAUT LORENZEN WRIGHT?!! HAHAHA! DUDE GOT 4 FOULS GUARDING A NOBODY. I BET WRIGHT HAS BETTER NUMBERS THAN HIM TOO.
> 
> GET THIS CLOWN OFF MY TEAM PLEASE!


last season we wouldn't have made it to the playoffs if we didn't have Krstic
Krstic WILL BE a top center in a couple years
He has contributed to this team BIG time


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2

64-78 - MEM


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> last season we wouldn't have made it to the playoffs if we didn't have Krstic
> Krstic WILL BE a top center in a couple years
> He has contributed to this team BIG time


 Agreed


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

holy **** what is wrong with ****ing mike miller

15 points, 16 rebounds, 4 assits

this guy is like a jason kidd type player except he's bigger


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

[Rod Thorn talking to Jerry West on the sideline]

"C'mon...you know you want McInnis" -- Rod

"...nah, have you seen Dumpy's +/- Report?" -- Jerry West


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett for 3

67-78 - MEM


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

YAY-- garbage time people making us look better!.. only down 11


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Guys, what's the lowest box score for any team in history. I swear, this is like WNBA ****!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike Miller for 3

67-81 - MEM


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

game over...!
i thought rj was gonna play??


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

It's finally over


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> [Rod Thorn talking to Jerry West on the sideline]
> 
> "C'mon...you know you want McInnis" -- Rod
> 
> "...*nah, have you seen Dumpy's +/- Report*?" -- Jerry West


LOL! :laugh: ha ha.. Good one! :clap:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> game over...!
> *i thought rj was gonna play*??



We all thought as well. Maybe "he wanted to play" but the doctors told him not to.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

way to give up frank how do u know VC and kidd dont have a monster 4rth quarter???


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Jackson wants to play he needs to come in off the bench in front of robinson


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

well lets think of something positive

the only category that we beat them in (as a team) is free throw percentage!!! we can shoot free throws people!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wtf happened? i come back from a party and their this is wat i see???! wat happened? and i thought RJ "PROMISED" to play?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

justasking? said:


> We all thought as well. Maybe "he wanted to play" but the doctors told him not to.


 **** the doctors.

Actually, scratch that. Listen to doctors. I didn't two years ago and ended up tearin' a ligament in my groin.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Somebody tell Frank to start Jackson over Krstic, I think it's apparent who the more efficient of the two are. I love Jackson, he can shoot the midrange j, occupy the paint, invites contact and PAIN, plus he's a pretty good defender who is not afraid to give you a hard foul.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Niiiiicce.

Fire Frank Now? Please?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> We all thought as well. Maybe "he wanted to play" but the doctors told him not to.


he needs to keep his mouth closed just shut the **** up he said he was gonna play in sa then in memphis showed up for neither


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Somebody tell Frank to start Jackson over Krstic, I think it's apparent who the more efficient of the two are. I love Jackson, he can shoot the midrange j, occupy the paint, invites contact and PAIN, plus he's a pretty good defender who is not afraid to give you a hard foul.


yes the **** he is when he first came i thought he would have started over kristic or collins bring kristic off the bench


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i guess are season report card after 2 games went from B+ to a D+


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Chaser 55[B said:


> ]**** the doctors[/B].
> 
> Actually, scratch that. Listen to doctors. I didn't two years ago and ended up tearin' a ligament in my groin.


"Ouch!" :eek8: ... Im one. :biggrin: LOL! :laugh:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

quite frankly this winning streak came in the east maybe we got overconfident!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

jackson played well... with gasol on him... wright got to the hole and cudnt finish...soon he wil


----------



## SUPERB (Jan 14, 2006)

Why Are You People Defending Krstic??!!

He Should Be Stepping Up Now That Rj Is Out.

Rebound Or Something If You Are Not Hitting Your Shots. 

Dude Is Just Soft. I Have No Tolerance For 7'1 Jump Shooters. They Are A Waste Of Sperm.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> holy **** what is wrong with ****ing mike miller
> 
> 15 points, 16 rebounds, 4 assits
> 
> this guy is like a jason kidd type player except he's bigger


He had a triple double off the bench the other night.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> He had a triple double off the bench the other night.
> 
> -Petey


i know, thats why i mentioned jason kidd. like jason, mike miller rebounds exceptionally well for his size. too bad memphis has battier and jones...maybe they could start mike miller at point guard??


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> i know, thats why i mentioned jason kidd. like jason, mike miller rebounds exceptionally well for his size. too bad memphis has battier and jones...maybe they could start mike miller at point guard??


Bobby Jackson has been doing a fine job running the point, and I don't know if I'd trust Miller on defense.

He's a terrific band-aid at point guard though. He's more than capable of playing the position. He's also a very underrated rebounder, which he's shown the past two games. He really hit the boards in Orlando. 

He's very aggressive and does all the little things to help the team win. Memphis is loaded with those types of guys.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Sad thing is that was Memphis's worst game of the season too


----------

